# Where can I get Jamis parts from??



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

So I purchased a Starlite 20 for my daughter last year, she loves it. I really like the styling....drop frame, large tires, whitewalls...the whole package is really nice.

The only issue I have is, I have tried and tried to find replacement parts for this bike....mainly the tires, and I would also like a set of wheels. These are not average wheels....all black with a machined brake surface. The tires are wide, whitewalls but with street tread. 

These items are almost impossible to find through Jamis or the Jamis dealers. For the asking price of this bike, I would at least think the dealers could get them for me. 

I'm almost regretting the purchase, I will post back if I can track down the wheels and tires but you would think they would be available.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, because only Jamis parts will work on a Jamis...
Hint: Jamis never touches the bikes. They're made in China, and that's where all of the wheels are. Why would Jamis stock them? Most people aren't that anal retentive. 
Tires are tires. I have wide 20" whitewalls at both of my stores. They're easy to get from J&B Importers.

For the record, few bike companies stock OEM replacement parts for low-end bikes.


----------



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

Late reply but I understand what you're saying. Was looking at other parts as well but was just annoyed that I couldn't get parts through a dealer or distributor.....but I do like the bike, and she loves it and I haven't seen many that look like it.


----------

